# http://www.wimp.com ---- Literally days of entertainment- many many videos



## Shukie (Nov 23, 2010)

So.. yea i've been browsin this site for near a week, each time i hit next, i am amused, or educated, depending on the next video.
http://www.wimp.com

Deffinately worth a look, Everything from some virals, to mini-doc's on bio-luminesence and oldest things on the planet, videos of cute puppies, stupid people, everything. 

Simply click any of the videos on the page, an just keep clicking NEXT and, if you dont like one video, skip it, its pretty much an endless playlist xD

Also, Post any favorites, interesting, amusing things YOU find on here since theres literally endless amounts of stuff.

Hopefully ya'll get as much entertainment out of it as i do. 

Enjoy


----------

